# Superbowel??



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

*Superbowl??*

So who do you guys think will win Saints or Colts? Im going with the Saints!:razz:


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I could care less now that the Vikings lost...

Come on Peterson, enough fumbles???


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

you spelled bowl wrong, which makes the thread name hilarious lol


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

super bowel..........................eeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!

hi rick..how you been ?


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Vikes lost


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

LOL I don't know why I did maybe cause I was excited about the Saints winning I got in trouble by parents for yelling. Let me change it. Good what5 about your self


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Well can't change the poll one. LOL can't believe I missed spelled it.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Super Bowel, the smelliest super hero ever.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I was trying not to post on this one. One mention of a misspelling per thread is enough. But when I saw the title, I thought it would be another pleco poop discussion.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice title lol. I'm was a Packers fan *gets a tomato thrown by bml* But I've developed a liking to the Vikings and it was not just because of Favre seeing how I cared less when he was a Jet. But when they lost, I was really sad, but the way the played, they deserved to lose. I'm mean 5 turnovers?!? Saints didn't win that game, Vikings lost. I'm a Manning brothers fan so GO COLTS!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

Ya... the only reason I looked is because you spelled bowel... you know what a bowel is, right? Just checking lol.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I feel like if Peyton wins this game, he will have proven to me that he is the best quarterback in all of history. That being said I'm a Ravens fan so I hate the Colts and fully expect them to get beaten by the Saints. GO SAINTS!!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm rooting for the Saints. It just strikes me as strange that they would ever make it to the Superbowl, and I'd get a kick out of seeing them rewarded for such an unlikely feat.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

it doesn't matter to me who wins. After Nascar, everything else is just a GAME!


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

BV77 said:


> it doesn't matter to me who wins. After Nascar, everything else is just a GAME!


WOOT, He's making a left turn!!!!!


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

hehehe caca. I'm rooting for the Colts, never been a saints fan though I thought I was about time that they "get one"


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

Cacatuoides said:


> WOOT, He's making a left turn!!!!!


woot hes making another left turn


lmfao gotta love jeff dunham


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

WOAHHH, That car just exploded , never mind that was someones keg that exploded.  pass me another beer.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

tehehhehehe superbowel.
Anyways, looks like this poll is a 3 way tie!


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Saints Won..I heard this statement 10 times on monday.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Who Dat Nation got what it needed now lets see if they can repeat


----------

